# Topics > Robotics > Smartphone robots >  Polaris, robotic phone, Flower Robotics, Inc.,  Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Flower Robotics, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Polaris robotic phone

Uploaded on Sep 9, 2009




> Flower Robotics was commissioned by KDDI to produce this robot that works with a mobile phone to improve your life through its "life log".

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Polaris mobile handset robot"

by Paul Lester
September 11, 2009

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Sep 10, 2009

----------

